# Ford 4600 steering no power assist



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

I have a Ford 4600 which I have owned for years. When I would add hydraulic fluid to the steering pump, it would leak through the top of the steering column, but it would work. I recently cracked the spacer on the steering column, so replaced all of the seals in the column when I replaced the spacer. I did not do anything to the gearbox. The fluid was dirty, so replaced the filter and drained the fluid , ran it, then replaced the filter again. I have cleaned and polished the pistons in the control valve and have verified that these are all in the correct position. 

Once reassembled, the steering locked to the right and broke the piston on the left cylinder. I then replaced that, and believe that this happened due to me not backing of the nut on top of the control valve. 

I now have reassembled everything, and , with the front end off the ground, the steering moves easily with the tractor off. When the tractor is running, the steering becomes extremely hard. It is worse than if I had no power assist at all. It feels like I am fighting against a pressurized system rather than the system helping me. 

I tried bleeding the lines at the valve and at the cylinders, and the steering turns easier with the tractor running and the lines bleeding, or with very little fluid in the system. I've checked the lines and nothing crossed as far as I can tell. Fluid is flowing through each line at all connections. 

I have been through multiple posts and tried every solution suggested without success! There are a lot of knowledgeable folks in this forum who I hope can help. 

Any suggestions as to why the steering gets worse with the engine running?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Camm, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached series of posts covering a number of problems with Ford power steering systems:

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-3000-power-steering-problem.18974/

Hopefully, something in here will help you out. Double check your connections as detailed in the second post. I suspect that you have lines crossed.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It seems that your power steering cylinders are "fighting" each other??? Here's a quote from a post in the above series:
"First thing you need to do is check your plumbing. Jack up and support the front axle for ease of manual steering. Disconnect the PS cylinder rods on both sides and support/tie them loosely with baling twine on the radius rods so the cylinder rods can extend and retract freely.

Start the engine and steer right. The right hand cylinder rod should extend and the left one should retract. Steer left and the opposite should occur. If not happening, double-check your connections between your control and cylinders."


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

BigT said:


> It seems that your power steering cylinders are "fighting" each other??? Here's a quote from a post in the above series:
> "First thing you need to do is check your plumbing. Jack up and support the front axle for ease of manual steering. Disconnect the PS cylinder rods on both sides and support/tie them loosely with baling twine on the radius rods so the cylinder rods can extend and retract freely.
> 
> Start the engine and steer right. The right hand cylinder rod should extend and the left one should retract. Steer left and the opposite should occur. If not happening, double-check your connections between your control and cylinders."


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

I appreciate the welcome and the assistance. 

Spending time with my four year old today. 

I'll review the posts again and try your suggestions. 

Will try again to tear into that project tomorrow morning and give you an update. 

Thanks again


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

Tried the suggestion of disconnecting the PS cylinder rods and starting the engine. 

Both rods retracted into the cylinders fully, and stayed there!

I'm not sure what that means. Any thoughts?

Suspect something wrong at the control valve. I have taken it apart and cleaned and polished everything twice. I have confirmed the correct placement of the contents. 

I might have the lock nut too tight on the spring washer above the valve. The manual and forum posts say to back it off 1/6 turn then stake it. Is this 1/6 of a turn after it contacts the spring washer, or fully tighten, then back it off? 

I'll take the steering column apart again this weekend and try to adjust the nut and see what happens


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Camm, tighten the locknut just enough to remove all end play, then back off 1/6 turn. It needs some freedom to work properly.


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks, Big T

I will try and reset the locknut. May be too tight. 

Is there any way to clean the inside of the control valve, or just the plungers and springs?

Also, what is the correct orientation of the thrust bearing assemblies? There is a larger and smaller diameter side, and an assembly on each side of the control valve. Does the larger or smaller side face the control valve? Is the orientation the same on both sides of the valve? I can't tell from the parts diagram.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You need Ultradog to answer these questions.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Camm,

From the drawings I've seen, it appears that the larger ends of the bearings go up in both cases, but I cannot swear to that because when magnified the images become unclear. 

Logically, the thrust is from the steering gearbox below. So, I think the above is correct.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

A 4600 with two power steering cylinders? Is it an SU?


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Camm,
> 
> From the drawings I've seen, it appears that the larger ends of the bearings go up in both cases, but I cannot swear to that because when magnified the images become unclear.
> 
> Logically, the thrust is from the steering gearbox below. So, I think the above is correct.


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks. I currently have the bottom one inverted from your suggestion so will flip it and retry


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

Hacke said:


> A 4600 with two power steering cylinders? Is it an SU?


----------



## Camm (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes. You are correct. 4600SU. Sorry for the inaccuracy


----------

